# 22mm Patentsattelstütze



## tvärsÖverFälten (14. November 2007)

ich wage mich mal in mir völlig unbekannte Gewässer ... aber mir wurde berichtet, dass es für BMX-Räder auch 22mm Patentsattelstützen gibt.

Bis jetzt hab ich aber nur eine für 40 Euro gefunden ... gibt's da vielleicht auch was preiswerteres?

Danke.


----------



## bmxboys (14. November 2007)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> ich wage mich mal in mir völlig unbekannte Gewässer ... aber mir wurde berichtet, dass es für BMX-Räder auch 22mm Patentsattelstützen gibt.
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich aber nur eine für 40 Euro gefunden ... gibt's da vielleicht auch was preiswerteres?
> 
> Danke.


bmx hatte mal stuetzen aber 22,2 mm nie 22 mtb scheiss dreck, jetze 25,4 mm gute sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. November 2007)

Das könnte schon etwas schwieriger werden da noch was zu finden, da schon seit geraumer Zeit die meisten Rahmen das 25,4er Maß haben. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass einige Shops noch irgendwo welche haben, meine ersten Anfragen würde ich da an Oldschool BMX und Parano Garage richten.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (15. November 2007)

danke für die Info


----------

